# Unterwasserbilder



## SusiS. (24. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

wie nehmt ihr denn die Unterwasserbilder eurer Teichbewohner auf ??


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserbilder*

z.B damit:

http://www.olympus.de/digitalkamera/digitalkamera_mju_850_sw_7460.htm


----------



## Inken (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserbilder*

Moin Susi!

Eher etwas umständlicher, nämlich [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/117/]so[/URL]... 

Macht aber Spaß!!


----------



## Pammler (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserbilder*

Hi Inken, ist ja ein Super Trick!

Doch isch abe gar geine Agwarium!

was dann?


----------



## SusiS. (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserbilder*



Inken schrieb:


> Moin Susi!
> 
> Eher etwas umständlicher, nämlich [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/117/]so[/URL]...
> 
> Macht aber Spaß!!



Klasse Idee, nur wie sieht es mit Wassereinbruch aus. Unser Teich ist in der Mitte wo sich die Fische aufhalten, 2 Meter tief.

Müsste doch eigentlich auch mit  einem durchsichtigen, an einem Ende geschlossenen, langen Plastikrohr funktionieren  oder ? 

Würde mich ja mal interessieren was die in der Mitte des Teiches zwischen den Seerosen so machen ;-)


----------



## snoopy3274 (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserbilder*

Hallöchen,
es gibt in der Drogerie eine Billigere Alternative, eine Unterwassereinmalkamera, zwar keine Digital, aber abdrücken und nachher schauen was dabei raus gekommen ist, ist doch auch mal nicht schlecht.
Aber wie willst du denn überhaupt in die Mitte hinkommen, ob mit Kamera oder Aquarium?


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserbilder*



> Aber wie willst du denn überhaupt in die Mitte hinkommen, ob mit Kamera oder Aquarium?



Ich häng dazu meine Cam an eine Art Angel


----------



## snoopy3274 (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserbilder*

Aber dann kannst du doch nur die Video Funktion brauchen, weil du doch sonst nicht abdrücken kannst  oder wie funktioniert das dann unter Wasser.


----------



## SusiS. (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserbilder*

So wie ich das lese komme ich nicht  darum herum ein paar Bilder vom Teich einzustellen,

denn nass werden soll die Kamera wohl eher nicht ;-)

Wobei ich könnte mir da viel abenteuerliches Vorstellen, so mit Leiteraufbau über die Mitte des Teiches, irgendwas wo die Kamera drin ist und dann auf dem Bauch liegen oben auf der Leiter, Aufnahmen zu bekommen ;-)


----------



## snoopy3274 (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserbilder*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß das dann richtig zum Abenteuer wird , aber viel Spaß wünsche ich dir, die Bilder bitte, bitte einstellen.
Da ich nur einen Mini habe, werde ich wohl nicht so Probleme haben, aber noch spielt sich bei mir im Wasser nicht viel ab.


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserbilder*



> Aber dann kannst du doch nur die Video Funktion brauchen, weil du doch sonst nicht abdrücken kannst  oder wie funktioniert das dann unter Wasser.



Bei meiner Cam kann ich einstellen, das Sie Fotoserien schießt.
Abgesehen davon kann man von Videos auch prima Einzelbilder
ziehn am PC.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Conqueror (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserbilder*

Hi Andy,



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Ich häng dazu meine Cam an eine Art Angel



schwimmt die nicht? Oder hängst du da ein Gewicht dran?

Ciao,
Hans


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserbilder*

hallo Hans,

nein, die Olympus 850 SW schwimmt nicht.

Gruß
Andy


----------

